# Think She Might Be Expecting?????



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure guys, but the little Pew female Amy that I collected yesterday with the little siamese, Penny is looking very round in the tummy area, I can also just see her teats, she's eating a lot and she keeps making a nest. 
I know they normally make nests so that bit I'm ignoring, but she's also a little tempermental with little Penny.
What do you think guys. As far as I know she bought them from [email protected] and she has only lived with Penny while with the old owner, could they of left her with a male to long?
Does she sound like she could be expecting?
I've never bred rats, always rescued so I thought the best thing was to ask the experts 
It wont bother me if she is pregnant I have a couple of spare cages so I can separate her with babies if needs be and them when they are old enough, but I want to be prepared if I can be 

Edit: will try and get pictures if I can


----------



## IndyGoJones (Dec 31, 2011)

This story sounds too familiar! PAH mis-sexed our gerbils and we ended up with a litter!

If for whatever reason she is expecting though, PAH will take the litter once they are old enough and re-home for you 

Congrats on your new addition


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Is there any chance she has been exposed to a buck in the last 24 days?
Do her nipples look enlarged?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

please don't let pets at home take the babies, i would rather keep them all myself than let them have them and make money out of them!
best to find nice experienced homes yourself.

did you say the previous owners had them for 2 weeks?


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Is there any chance she has been exposed to a buck in the last 24 days?
> Do her nipples look enlarged?


I only collected the two girls yesterday hun, I rescued them from an unwanted home. The girl bought them from [email protected] 2 weeks ago and then decided she couldnt be bothered to try and tame them so she got a guinea pig. So no idea on the male thing hun. I havent looked closely at her nipples, but her tummy is hanging, very round, and when she stands up you can see her nipples where you cant her sisters.



blade100 said:


> please don't let pets at home take the babies, i would rather keep them all myself than let them have them and make money out of them!
> best to find nice experienced homes yourself.
> 
> did you say the previous owners had them for 2 weeks?


Dont worry hun I wouldnt take them back to [email protected] I'd keep them here with me, tame them and then find some of them homes if she had to many. If she only a few then I'd keep them for life to be honest, that way I know they wont be passed from one place to the next.

Yeah 2 weeks hun.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

IndyGoJones said:


> This story sounds too familiar! PAH mis-sexed our gerbils and we ended up with a litter!
> 
> If for whatever reason she is expecting though, PAH will take the litter once they are old enough and re-home for you
> 
> Congrats on your new addition


What is it with these places, they just cant be bothered :cursing:

They have adverts stating everyone is a specialist at something, maybe they should get someone who is a specialist at sexing the animals that way there wont be little babies popping out unexpectedly. Thats why I wont pay pet shops for animals, because most of them dont care about the animal its just how many they can turn out.
We did reptile rescue (still do small bits and bobs when we can) for 5 years, and some of the things people had been sold was stupid! One couple bought a snake, told it would grow 5 foot and be nice and tame. It was an albino Burmese python, he was 10ft when we rescued him, covered in urine burns and actually died from his injuries. All because he got so big and they were to scared to go into him so just left it lay there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

rattiedee said:


> I only collected the two girls yesterday hun, I rescued them from an unwanted home. The girl bought them from [email protected] 2 weeks ago and then decided she couldnt be bothered to try and tame them so she got a guinea pig. So no idea on the male thing hun. I havent looked closely at her nipples, but her tummy is hanging, very round, and when she stands up you can see her nipples where you cant her sisters.
> 
> Dont worry hun I wouldnt take them back to [email protected] I'd keep them here with me, tame them and then find some of them homes if she had to many. If she only a few then I'd keep them for life to be honest, that way I know they wont be passed from one place to the next.
> 
> Yeah 2 weeks hun.


Can you get a picture of her belly?


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Can you get a picture of her belly?


Will try and get some B3rnie, not easy she's a wriggler at the moment, still settling in and never been held since leaving [email protected] and I'm sure she wasnt held there much either. The girl who bought her said she'd never held them because they always screeched if she tried so she just wanted rid because she wanted something she could cuddle!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

rattiedee said:


> Will try and get some B3rnie, not easy she's a wriggler at the moment, still settling in and never been held since leaving [email protected] and I'm sure she wasnt held there much either. The girl who bought her said she'd never held them because they always screeched if she tried so she just wanted rid because she wanted something she could cuddle!


Stick her in the bath  I feel sorry for the next animal that person gets :mad5:


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Stick her in the bath  I feel sorry for the next animal that person gets :mad5:


Well I made it clear that people do this all the time, get animals on a whim then dont want them a couple of weeks later. She said she was scared of them because they screeched at her. I said they were just protesting, nothing to be scared of.
I've gone in the cage tonight, stroked Amy on the head and picked her straight up, then did exactly the same with Penny! No screeching nothing. Amy is now sat on my shoulder as I type, and Penny is sat with my little girl enjoying a fuss and a cuddle.

Right this is the best I could do guys. Oh and the cage she's in isnt her cage, its the travel/taming cage

Look at my tum tum!









I'm doing quite a bit of this









Stretched up - I smell food mum









Round tum - cant see the teats very well sorry she was wriggling lol









Another of the tum









I've noticed the lower teats are the ones that are showing, and the ones right at the top. She doesnt like you touching her tummy much either.
Also, this is worrying, but I've noticed tonight that little Penny has a slight bulge too, and her teats are just starting to show in the same place as Amy. She's nowhere near as big as Amy though.

Could she just be a tubber


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Is she bulging at the sides at all. I'm sure females carry their babies on the side rather than the belly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

Tbh that doesn't look like a pregnancy bump to me  They tend to bulge to the side rather than down :mellow:

What does the bump feel like?


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

Lavenderb said:


> Is she bulging at the sides at all. I'm sure females carry their babies on the side rather than the belly.


She's round underneath and it sticks out both sides but only a little, it is closer to the floor if you get what I mean, it buldges that way, down if you like


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> Tbh that doesn't look like a pregnancy bump to me  They tend to bulge to the side rather than down :mellow:
> 
> What does the bump feel like?


Its slightly hard, but I dont feel any bumps or anything. But the other half had rats years ago and he said he had a female that was terrible, you could never tell till last minute that she was having any lol. He thinks she could just be greedy, purely because he thinks if she'd of been caught in the shop she may of had them by now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

rattiedee said:


> Its slightly hard, but I dont feel any bumps or anything. But the other half had rats years ago and he said he had a female that was terrible, you could never tell till last minute that she was having any lol. He thinks she could just be greedy, purely because he thinks if she'd of been caught in the shop she may of had them by now.


I don't want to scare you but I would get the lump checked out, it doesn't look right to me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Could it possibly be pyometra, which is a uterus infection.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I don't want to scare you but I would get the lump checked out, it doesn't look right to me


Really? I know she's certainly rounder than any rat I've ever owned, oh no I'd be broken hearted if she is poorly  
My little baby Amy is such a sweet little girl. I have noticed something else since getting her yesterday, she does drink quite a bit, and she eats ALOT. She's not pigging a whole bowl down or anything, but she's always got to be nibbling on something. Could it be worms?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm wondering if she's recently given birth, hence the darker nipples and the enlarged belly...that could explain the eating more and drinking more.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Could it possibly be pyometra, which is a uterus infection.


This was what I was thinking after seeing the pics :frown5:
I hope to god I am just over reacting


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Could it possibly be pyometra, which is a uterus infection.


Will go read up hun and see if there are any similarities. She's not in any pain at all from what I can tell, her appetite is huge! They both act like they've never been fed, they are like little bullets if you put anything near the bars, and they've snatched it so fast they usually get your fingers too. Penny is worst for that though. Little Amy is also much quieter than Amy, I put that down to just being more laid back though.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Here you go read this.Health Guide: Pyometra
My poor queenie my Gambian pouched rat had it and she had to have an emergency spay unfortunately she died whilst it was being done as she was so weak and poorly.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> This was what I was thinking after seeing the pics :frown5:
> I hope to god I am just over reacting


I've read:

_In dogs it is reported that you may notice greater water consumption than usual, loss of appetite, and vomiting. Rats are physically incapable of vomiting, but you may notice loss of appetite, or general signs of feeling under the weather, such as a fluffed up coat, lethargy, and dull eyes in the later stages of the condition.

Rats with pyometra may also experience uterine cramps. These are particularly painful and will involve a heaving motion of the abdomen. It is possible to confuse these cramps with breathing difficulties that rats so often suffer._

She drinks quite a lot, but she is eating all the time, and though she is quieter than Penny she is still running around, making nests all over the place. She also doesnt do any heaving of the tum etc when weeing, not shows any sign of pain.
I will be watching her very closely though now.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Here you go read this.Health Guide: Pyometra
> My poor queenie my Gambian pouched rat had it and she had to have an emergency spay unfortunately she died whilst it was being done as she was so weak and poorly.


Oh hun I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yeh I was heart broken. She took quite a chunk of my heart when she died.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Yeh I was heart broken. She took quite a chunk of my heart when she died.


I bet hun. I lost my dalmatian just over a month ago, he was bought for me when I was battling the cancer. He never left my bedside bless him. He was only 2 years old, he had a brain tumour. I'm still not over it, I miss him so much. I decided I didnt want another dog, because I'm just over my boy and I dont think I ever will be to be honest, and thats why my other half got me the 2 boys, he thought they would really cheer me up. They needed a home, and I needed a furry to love and look after. He was right I have to say, I didnt realise how much I missed keeping rats. After my last 2 died I gave away my 2 cages and decided not to have any pets for a while, I'm so glad I have them now, all 4 are just gorgeous and I love them all sooooooo much. Just waiting to hear when I can pick up our new girl.
I really hope my little Amy is just on the tubby side bless her. Babies dont bother me at all, but illness worries me sick.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Well I have everything crossed in the hope she isn't poorly or has babies.
Let's hope she's just a tubby girl 
Please keep us updated in how she is doing.

Sorry to hear you lost your damnation, there beautiful doggies.


----------



## rattiedee (Jun 3, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Well I have everything crossed in the hope she isn't poorly or has babies.
> Let's hope she's just a tubby girl
> Please keep us updated in how she is doing.
> 
> Sorry to hear you lost your damnation, there beautiful doggies.


I will certainly keep everyone informed.

Thanks hun, he was my baby boy, he's waiting for me at rainbow bridge where one day we will meet again though


----------



## vivree (May 30, 2012)

Hope she's doing alright whatever happens.  x


----------

